# Gregor 1978 14' overhaul finished!



## pdugan6 (Mar 19, 2013)

I just picked up my grandfathers old aluminum v hull that was sitting on the side of the house and have decided to turn it into my next project. I have already stripped it down to the bare aluminum and plan on rhino lining the inside and putting a big flat deck throughout. I will post as the progress goes forward. Has anybody done one like this?


----------



## thudpucker (Mar 19, 2013)

That is one good "Bad water" boat you have there. :mrgreen: I fished in Puget Sound for years in a boat similar.

About the only improvement you can make is adding flat floors. I got so tired of slipping and falling on that wet slick deck.

Don't fasten the 'New' flat deck to the boat deck or sides. Fasten it to the Seat parts, and make it 'sit' on the deck.
That way, water will run and you wont lose things under the decks.

Keep it light so you can use a smaller engine. 10 Hp ought to be enough for that boat.


----------



## pdugan6 (Mar 21, 2013)

I sent the boat off to be rhino lined and have ordered new seats and the carpeting. I decided on a Lowrance Elite-4x DSI Fishfinder and am going tho paint the hull next week. I need to work on the layout for storage compartments now. Does anybody know of some good hatch components?


----------



## pdugan6 (Mar 28, 2013)

I got the boat back and am working on laying deck.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 28, 2013)

That is pretty sweet man! How much sound does the rhino lining kill? Im thinking about lining the inside of mine.


----------



## jvanhees (Mar 28, 2013)

What did it cost to rhino the inside professionally, looks dam good


----------



## pdugan6 (Apr 1, 2013)

jvanhees said:


> What did it cost to rhino the inside professionally, looks dam good


$900 for the rhino lining. It turned out really nice. My total budget is $2000 and the bulk of it was the lining. The rest is carpet electronics and seats/ hardware


----------



## pdugan6 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## pdugan6 (Apr 1, 2013)

Almost ready for carpet.


----------



## pdugan6 (Apr 4, 2013)

Front and back decks carpeted.


----------



## WMcGrath (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks great! Can't wait to see it all come together.


----------



## pdugan6 (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DOBSONFLY (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks like a pretty well taken care of boat and you are coming along nicely, looks awesome! Props!


----------



## pdugan6 (Apr 8, 2013)

DOBSONFLY said:


> Looks like a pretty well taken care of boat and you are coming along nicely, looks awesome! Props!



Thanks! I can't wait to put it all back together now and take it out.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks awesome! Very nice paint work


----------



## pdugan6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Looks awesome! Very nice paint work


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 9, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## pdugan6 (Apr 9, 2013)

jvanhees said:


> Very nice!


----------



## pdugan6 (Apr 24, 2013)

Done with it! I just need to make the connections to the trolling motor and fish finder and mount my 9.9hp


----------



## pdugan6 (Apr 28, 2013)

I took the boat to the delta out of discovery bay yesterday to test everything out and all is well. For working water with the trolling motor and working slow it is amazing. But for long runs the added weight from decking and trolling motor and 3 people the 9.9hp was definitely not enough power get the boat up to plane properly. It might be better with 2 max and good with 1 person. Possible 20hp upgrade on the way.


----------



## pdugan6 (May 6, 2013)




----------



## brandon33 (May 7, 2013)

I have the same gregor and Im also from the Brentwood delta area. I just found this thread on your boat and was wandering if you used any support framing for the front deck or just laid it over the original bench supports?


----------



## pdugan6 (May 12, 2013)

brandon33 said:


> I have the same Gregor and I'm also from the Brentwood delta area. I just found this thread on your boat and was wandering if you used any support framing for the front deck or just laid it over the original bench supports?




for the front deck i just fastened it to the existing wooden bench seats and for the back deck i added 1 1/2" build up so it would fit the 6 gallon gas tank and batteries underneath the deck. the boat is epic for working water but with the 9.9 hp, long runs takes a loooong time. post some pics of your work


----------



## pdugan6 (Jul 21, 2014)

Been a while since I've been on. Over a year. Boat is holding up well. I need a refurbish on my trailer though.


----------



## TinSplash (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi pdugan6.. Nice job on the mod.. How are you dealing with the mod weight and motor? Does it plane yet with friends? Have you upgraded to a larger motor? How much weight did you add? With all the black paint and such is it kinda hot? I have a 74 Gregor that I am going to begin restoring and you give me encouragement.. 

TinSplash
74 12 ft Gregor


----------



## jdmjerrystl (Aug 16, 2014)

great looking set up! nice tow rig


----------



## pdugan6 (Nov 13, 2014)

jdmjerrystl said:


> great looking set up! nice tow rig



Thanks! It's holding up nicely. I went out the last two weekends and caught a few 4-5# stripers and I also caught a 12.5# salmon!


----------



## pdugan6 (Nov 13, 2014)

TinSplash said:


> Hi pdugan6.. Nice job on the mod.. How are you dealing with the mod weight and motor? Does it plane yet with friends? Have you upgraded to a larger motor? How much weight did you add? With all the black paint and such is it kinda hot? I have a 74 Gregor that I am going to begin restoring and you give me encouragement..
> 
> TinSplash
> 74 12 ft Gregor



I pmed you but forgot to mention the black color. It doesn't get hot. It's black rhino lining and the water keeps it cool.


----------



## pdugan6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Decals


----------



## surfman (Nov 19, 2014)

Very nice, I had a 9.9 too and it was okay with just me in the boat but add another person and it was mediocre, add a 3rd and it was slllooooowww. Finally upgraded to a 20 hp Yamaha 4s and it runs like a scalded dog now. Still running the 9.9? Nice catch by the way!


----------



## pdugan6 (Nov 19, 2014)

surfman said:


> Very nice, I had a 9.9 too and it was okay with just me in the boat but add another person and it was mediocre, add a 3rd and it was slllooooowww. Finally upgraded to a 20 hp Yamaha 4s and it runs like a scalded dog now. Still running the 9.9? Nice catch by the way!



Yeah I have the 9.9 still. I would love a 20hp though. 9.9 is too small. I added a bunch of weight


----------



## surfman (Nov 20, 2014)

sell it while it is running, use cash for new/used motor. you can do it!


----------



## pdugan6 (Nov 20, 2014)

surfman said:


> sell it while it is running, use cash for new/used motor. you can do it!


 That's actually a great idea. I never thought that far into it yet. I just kept saying, "man this thing is slow." Looks like i might begin browsing.


----------



## BloodStone (Nov 20, 2014)

> ... It doesn't get hot. It's black rhino lining and the water keeps it cool.



* I am curious about this. Did you use the Rustlouem brand in the spray can, 1 gallon can or a different brand altogether? 
Did you do any special type of prep work to get it to stick to the aluminum (aka self-etching primer) or simply put it on the raw/painted aluminum? 
You know, you can paint that a different color (black is awfully hot in the summer) using Krylon for plastics.*


----------



## pdugan6 (Nov 20, 2014)

BloodStone said:


> > ... It doesn't get hot. It's black rhino lining and the water keeps it cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually took it to a certified rhino lining installer. They stripped the factory finish and primed everything before applying the rhino lining. It was the single largest cost of my build. $900


----------



## pdugan6 (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## BloodStone (Nov 20, 2014)

> I actually took it to a certified rhino lining installer. They stripped the factory finish and primed everything before applying the rhino lining. It was the single largest cost of my build. $900



* :shock: OUCH!!! :shock: 

Not being overly critical but, why didn't you just do it yourself? 
Hell, a 1 gallon can of Rustoleum bed liner only costs about $43.00. And & there is also a do-it-yourself bed-liner complete kit for like $72.00 (everything you need). Did you they offer any other colors besides black (they should have for that price)?*


----------



## pdugan6 (Nov 21, 2014)

BloodStone said:


> > I actually took it to a certified rhino lining installer. They stripped the factory finish and primed everything before applying the rhino lining. It was the single largest cost of my build. $900
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because I'm overly critical[emoji16] I had complete confidence in all other phases of the build to do it myself but I wanted a well prepped consistent and THICK coat of rhino lining.


----------



## 1986Landau (Nov 21, 2014)

I used to be in the auto paint industry and have to say the do it yourself bed liner kits are defiantly not for everyone, I did one and it turned out good but adhesion was poor and trust me I prepped it correctly! to get a do it yourself kit of the same quality as Rhino Lining or the other leading brands would cost well over $72.00

I totally understand spending the money on a professionally applied 2 part spray on bed liner if that sort of coating is desired! plus they will stand behind their product if ever there is a problem with adhesion or any other issues....

I really like the direction you went with all the modifications!


----------



## BloodStone (Nov 21, 2014)

1986Landau said:


> I used to be in the auto paint industry and have to say the do it yourself bed liner kits are defiantly not for everyone, I did one and it turned out good but adhesion was poor and trust me I prepped it correctly! to get a do it yourself kit of the same quality as Rhino Lining or the other leading brands would cost well over $72.00



* :-s Well of course it would!! If not, it's a good bet Rino Liner would be kaput as a business.
But then again, how many "commoners" could afford to spend even 1/2 that price (I.e. $450.00) on the same quality do-it-yourself-kit in what is tantamount to a maybe because the buyer very well may not have the same professional application tools, patience or skill needed to do the same quality job as a professional Rino Lining company?* 



> I totally understand spending the money on a professionally applied 2 part spray on bed liner if that sort of coating is desired! plus they will stand behind their product if ever there is a problem with adhesion or any other issues....
> I really like the direction you went with all the modifications!



*For NINE HUNDRED DOLLARS they damn well better guarantee their work don't you think!! 
And I've used the Rustoleum brand bed-liner in the gallon can & it worked out fine. Granted, I didn't use it to cover the entire boat. I only used it on the rivets & seams from the inside & used JB-weld on each rivet outside on the bottom of the boat regardless if it needed it or not. So far after 1.5 full fishing seasons, no problems. Not being an overly critical jerk & I'm glad he's happy with the results. I believe there has to be just as good & certainly more cost effective methods out there to accomplish almost the same results. And if he decides to ever sell that boat, it's a fair bet (mostly due to the $900.00 Rino Liner cost) he won't break even much less show a profit. Because let's face it, most of us guys here keep these modified boats for a few seasons, get bored with them (or find something 'better') & then sell or trade them off for another boat.*


----------

